

Codecasting - cherhan

I am planning to create a codecasting platform. Wonder is there already one? If not, what are the features we look forward having ?
======
minimaxir
Livecoding.TV was in the latest YC batch:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/29/yc-backed-livecoding-tv-
is-...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/29/yc-backed-livecoding-tv-is-the-
twitch-tv-for-coding/)

However, just using normal YouTube Live Streaming is probably the most sane
bet for coding.

------
keynan
livecoding & twich

